# Penetration and weight



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Set up some tightly packed corrugated cardboard to check penetration of different ammo, here it is, using my favorite 3/8 in hex nuts filled with lead/200 grain and 1 x 3/4 tapered bands in my walnut shooter, i got penetration of 7 pieces,(BIG HOLES) with 3/4 x 1/2 bands, penetration of 5 pcs, using 5/16 steel balls (didnt weigh them) 3 pcs, 1/2 steel balls 4 pcs,, really impressed with the hex nuts, so wondered what a hammer would do, used my 20 oz framing hammer, hard as i could swing =penetration of 3 pcs= WELLL== > don't get shot with a slingshot is all I gotta say=> BAD NEWS







The shooting was done at around 15 ft, in my garage, due to weather


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Nice test Lloyd! Some serious power those nuts have. Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree! Nice test! Did the nuts hit broadside, or on the end?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshots are way more powerful than most people think. Nice test!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Bugar,
a nice, informative article there and JoergS is right. Most folk consider a catty to be little more than a toy for addolesent boys! Just as well really cos if they knew their true potential the laws on their use would un-doubtably be tightened and that would be bad.









Chuff.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

fun test bugar







i like the hammer bit...I really love your ergo the little jolly roger skull and crossbones is a nice touch, and its stylish. did you make it yourself??


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Bugar that is one of the coolest shooters I have seen.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great slingshot their did you make it youself, makes me want to have one just like it


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought the small steel ball had good penetration, but to my suprise after tests, I found bigger steel ball+bigger pull force= much bigger penetration.
What's your findings?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I agree! Nice test! Did the nuts hit broadside, or on the end?


2 of the nuts hit broadside, one at about 45 degrees- makes a HUGE HOLE=and LORDY THE PENETRATION and damage to lightweight plywood is UNREAL, just destroys things, being a hex nut instead of round, will penetrate a car door, not go all the way thru but will show on the backside, might go thru if you were about 10 ft, don't have any old doors setting around


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Bugar. My fav. ammo is 1/2 inch hex nuts I buy by the box at hardware store. Heavy enuff they dont curve in flight and pack a huge wallup. I also used a hammer claw to gauge penetration power of slingshot on old washing machine in basement. It took several successive and harder blows using the sharp claw to penetrate the metal. By contrast, the half inch hex nuts kinda "plowed" their way through first making a small cut, and then actually tearing the metal on pass throughs. I eventually cut the machine in half over the course of many hundreds of shots, and hours and hours of fun!

Like you I find the hex nuts to strike the target broadside, unless I put a half twist on pouch and put a spin on things. For longer shots to make them hitg "point" first, I used a small length of leather I passed throught the middle. Later I used a piece of plastic from a coke bottle attached to a bit of wire, so that the wire could rotate in the hole. Works better and by enlarging the plastic "vanes" you can adjust the range in which the nut will orientate itself... darts can be made from shorts heavy cotter pins as well because they already come with an eyelet for string or wire.

Fence staples at distance straighten themselves out and will fly pointy ends first. I love to shred targets like a lot of other folks here I guess.



Bugar said:


> I agree! Nice test! Did the nuts hit broadside, or on the end?


2 of the nuts hit broadside, one at about 45 degrees- makes a HUGE HOLE=and LORDY THE PENETRATION and damage to lightweight plywood is UNREAL, just destroys things, being a hex nut instead of round, will penetrate a car door, not go all the way thru but will show on the backside, might go thru if you were about 10 ft, don't have any old doors setting around








[/quote]


----------

